# Found this in something i purchased from a dispensary.



## NORMANREH (Nov 24, 2022)

I was on vacation to Colorado and I stopped at a dispensary called Parachute. I purchased a oz of Durban kush and this is what I found mixed in it. The weed was also wet and it had a moldy look to it. I will post some pictures.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Seeds?


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

I know where parachute is.....about 45 minutes out of Grand Junction.  Retirement community with several dispensaries.  Nothing else there.


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 24, 2022)

So I got token?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

Grow out a few seeds and see if they are any good. if so you got a heck of a lot of seeds to grow
But yes they saw you a mile off


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

How much was the oz?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

pute said:


> How much was the oz?


Too much


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 24, 2022)

120


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

NORMANREH said:


> 120


Plus tax or out the door.  

Wet, moldy weed with seeds.  I hear the same quality issues here in Denver.  Get what you pay for.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

Did you smoke it, even the seeds look waterlogged  I hope the weed was not moldy


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Next time you are in Colo looking for weed let me know.  I will turn that frown upside down.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

All the more reason to grow your own


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Next time you are in Colo looking for weed let me know.  I will turn that frown upside down.


Man I wish I lived closer


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

The seeds look weird to me like they were wet and old. Did you smoke the weed?  Did they have other choices? I’ve never been to a dispensary before but I’d be pis-sed if I found this. I thought for some reason that they had it in a jar where you could see it and smell it before you bought it. And 120. an ounce? Maybe it was in the discount section? I thought an oz of weed from a dispensary would be a lot more. I really need to get out more.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The seeds look weird to me like they were wet and old. Did you smoke the weed?  Did they have other choices? I’ve never been to a dispensary before but I’d be pis-sed if I found this. I thought for some reason that they had it in a jar where you could see it and smell it before you bought it. And 120. an ounce? Maybe it was in the discount section? I thought an oz of weed from a dispensary would be a lot more. I really need to get out more.


Dispensaries sell swag for as low  as $100/ oz plus tax in Colo.  Get you in the door an try to up-sell you.  But if you are limited on funds an you don't mind smoking s-hit it is available.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

Well if I’m in Colorado on Vacay  and need some weed I’m calling you up and am gonna be wanting a big bag of that beautiful bag appeal bud of yours to last me thru my visit to your beautiful state and I’m sure I wont mind driving a while to get there. Will I need 4 wheel drive?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2022)

Is this a November Fools joke?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

Do you feel like a fool or foolish or fooled Fogey?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do you feel like a fool or foolish or fooled Fogey?


Yes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yes


Then I guess it is November's fools day you ole fool


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Is this a November Fools joke?


got my attention....


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got my attention....


Lost mine


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

All I can say is if you walked out of a pot store with a wet bag full of seeds,, you didn't even fking look at your purchase.
I'm not buying what your selling my friend.
Let's hope your bullshiting because if your not I have some land with gold on it in Texas I will sell you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> All I can say is if you walked out of a pot store with that shit you deserve what you got. Tells me you didn't even fking look at your purchase.
> My guess is your full of crap.


Yes that’s kinda what I was thinking. I’ve never been in a pot store but sounds like he got the under the counter brown bag special no lookin version.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

I didn't find that fking many seeds in brick weed..


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> All I can say is if you walked out of a pot store with that shit you deserve what you got. Tells me you didn't even fking look at your purchase.
> I'm not buying what your selling my friend.
> Let's hope your bullshiting because if your not I have some land with gold on it in Texas I will sell you.


I once found property in Hammerland of which you speak Hopper. LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think he is full of crap. I didn't find that fking many seeds in brick weed..


Those look like seeds that were left out side all year wrap in a plastic baggie


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> All I can say is if you walked out of a pot store with a wet bag full of seeds,, you didn't even fking look at your purchase.
> I'm not buying what your selling my friend.
> Let's hope your bullshiting because if your not I have some land with gold on it in Texas I will sell you.


what are they asking for it ? asking for a friend...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't find that fking many seeds in brick weed..


Oh God remember brick weed... Considering what we smoke now. Havent seen a seed in 25 years ,at least a seed i did not buy.
I tell people you are hard pressed to find shit weed. We are in good times weed wise


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm thinking it was a joke. Can't imagine anybody going into a dispensary and buying that shit without looking at it before he left the store.
Must think it's April fool's in November.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

That’s what Fogey said. Do you feel fooled or foolish or like a fool? Then it’s November fools day for you too…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

I feel bad for him because he has a bunch of wet seeds laying around.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

Never seen seeds like that. Even immature ones. Unless someone tried to smoke them first or cook with them first. The withering.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm not sure how to take this thread. I'm not trying to be mean but I just can't see how someone could walk out of a pot purchase with a bag of wet weed full of seeds and not see the problem. I can feel wet weed a mile away and no way I could miss seeing that many seeds.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Never seen seeds like that. Even immature ones. Unless someone tried to smoke them first or cook with them first. The withering.


Shriveled up like old man balls


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm not sure how to take this thread. I'm not trying to be mean but I just can't see how someone could walk out of a pot purchase with a bag of wet weed full of seeds and not see the problem. I can feel wet weed a mile away and no way I could miss seeing that many seeds.


You would have to be blind not to see 20 grams of seeds in 28 grams of weed and seeds
That is greater than 2/3 seeds to weed


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

Mode on the scale is set to ounces.  Maybe they are made  of lead,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't find that fking many seeds in brick weed..


LOL. You should see my Freakshow buds. I have more smokable material than I see in the picture(the picture has no smokable material) but the Freak buds are probably 75% seed. I think Norm was pulling our legs. No harm.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mode on the scale is set to ounces.  Maybe they are made  of lead,


I thought it was grams woops


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Maybe he is Abnormal


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mode on the scale is set to ounces.  Maybe they are made  of lead,


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mode on the scale is set to ounces.  Maybe they are made  of lead,


I can fix that LOL ^^^^^


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

The place where the marijuana was purchased was a highway joint alon I-70 in western Colorado.  9o% of their business is tourists from out of state.  Anything is possible....  They make their living screwing tourists.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

time to wait outback to meet the owner time


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

Doesn't show Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313902


Shows grams. And those seeds look like they have been roasted like chestnuts on an open fire.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Doesn't show Roster


The guy palming a baseball bat to meet the owner


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

I see it now.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

https://cdn.imagearchive.com/marijuanapassion/data/attach/277/277314-20221123-201255.jpg  -- ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 25, 2022)

Seedy weedy for comparison…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

Those seeds don't look like any fking seeds I've ever seen in a bag of weed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

I know, maybe poppy seeds or something else not cannabis but still old and shriveled whatever they are. Maybe his first time buying weed?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> time to wait outback to meet the owner time


you get a haircut?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 25, 2022)

I think bugus found the picture on the internet. The OP probably found it and made up a story…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> https://cdn.imagearchive.com/marijuanapassion/data/attach/277/277314-20221123-201255.jpg  -- ?


I doctored it LOL


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2022)

Reminds me of the moldy seedy columbian days of my childhood LOL.  It sucked, but when it was all you could get...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Slab said:


> Reminds me of the moldy seedy columbian days of my childhood LOL.  It sucked, but when it was all you could get...


I remember when people ground seeds up and mixed in with Brick crap


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

It was the very first post..


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2022)

Columbian is what I think of when people start talking about how strong cannabis is these days as an argument against legalization.  In the 70s I also had Hawaiian, Acapulco gold, Thai stick, Oaxacan, black afghani hash oil, honey oil, Lebanese hashish, Black Hashish, etc... all very high strength.  It's just that 90% of the cannabis available at the time was crap, especially with mexican or columbian being bailed wet and shipped full of seeds in large quantities into the states, so the average is way skewed IMO. Most of the time in my small town I could only get crap.  I much prefer modern dispensary offerings verses smoking rope and seeds and mold to get a headache buzz.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

We now have the Indian reservation selling .
They just texted the sales a ounce can be from $170-to $220.
Impressed with the quality and high test is available too.
The more accepted and legal it is the more being hard to get is not a factor.
I was involved in a small commercial grow and what they are getting for a Z we sold whole sale to someone who took most of it each month .
Humbly said we were hot shit then one being in NY , and it was AK47 which was special in the east .The west was always ahead of the east
Now we would be out of buisness with all whats happening today if the police didnt put us out first


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We now have the Indian reservation selling .
> They just texted the sales a ounce can be from $170-to $220.
> Impressed with the quality and high test is available too.
> The more accepted and legal it is the more being hard to get is not a factor.
> ...


Really weed on Long Island , never thought you'd see the day.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Really weed on Long Island , never thought you'd see the day.


I went to church all week when i found out...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I went to church all week when i found out...


I asked in PM where for my buddy who is east end LI still


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

IMHO having gone to dispensaries once the initial experience is done you wind up doing your normal business as usual.
I always found a way to have good weed . Many people dont so its great for them.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Are they allowed to grow their own seeing its their reservation and all


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are they allowed to grow their own seeing its their reservation and all


that i dont know


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

NORMANREH said:


> I was on vacation to Colorado and I stopped at a dispensary called Parachute. I purchased a oz of Durban kush and this is what I found mixed in it. The weed was also wet and it had a moldy look to it. I will post some pictures.


Oh Norman ......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> IMHO having gone to dispensaries once the initial experience is done you wind up doing your normal business as usual.
> I always found a way to have good weed . Many people dont so its great for them.


I’ve been lucky too but would still like to walk in one. they have pop-ups around here all the time but I haven’t attended one yet either


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you smoke it, even the seeds look waterlogged  I hope the weed was not moldy


Guess what i think a mouse put those seeds in the weed contner that the stuff comes in. Because I had it in my camper in the north woods where I go deer hunting and that was like in May. That's the only thing I can think of.  So the seeds were moist still when the mouse put them in it for it to have food to winter over. That would be the reason why the weed was wet still because of the moister in the seeds. 

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oh Norman ......


Yea


----------



## NORMANREH (Nov 26, 2022)

Slab said:


> Columbian is what I think of when people start talking about how strong cannabis is these days as an argument against legalization.  In the 70s I also had Hawaiian, Acapulco gold, Thai stick, Oaxacan, black afghani hash oil, honey oil, Lebanese hashish, Black Hashish, etc... all very high strength.  It's just that 90% of the cannabis available at the time was crap, especially with mexican or columbian being bailed wet and shipped full of seeds in large quantities into the states, so the average is way skewed IMO. Most of the time in my small town I could only get crap.  I much prefer modern dispensary offerings verses smoking rope and seeds and mold to get a headache buzz.


What about mid grade


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

A mouse took the seeds from what and put them where? A mouse?
Stop it brother,,your killing me.
So you have a pot head mouse at your hunting lodge that found some pot seeds out in the middle of the woods and put them in your weed container for safe storage.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> A mouse took the seeds from what and put them where? A mouse?
> Stop it brother,,your killing me.
> Do you have a mouse at your hunting lodge that found some pot seeds and put them in your weed container.


I had a rat who stole my weed and when i caught him i wanted to kill him . My Mother said leave your brother alone ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Same mouse that use to steal my joints. No wonder my weed kept coming up missing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Then I guess it is November's fools day you ole fool


Fooey.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

Looks like frijoles...

"Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles."


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Walt what ya think about this story and the pot head mouse?


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt what ya think about this story and the pot head mouse?


Ah.  Now that Weedie has appointed me Apocrisiary, my innate desire for kyriolexy regarding this laetificant leads me to state the mousie story is, at best, macilent.  The nithing faitour that sold the bag of droxy should be displumed.

That is, if the original complainer phlyarologist is not an avatrol chadband being deturpate.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Same mouse that use to steal my joints. No wonder my weed kept coming up missing.


I had a roommate back in college that had a good job, more money than me and always had pot. I rarely did but he would always smoke up some of his with me and then leave a bud or two in his rolling tray on the coffee table. The buds would be gone in the morning and he didn’t say anything to me about it. He assumed I was taking his buds. Then one night he was watching TV and my cat, sauntered up to the coffee table, sniffed a bit and jumped up, chomped a bud and ran away with it. The mystery was solved and he laughingly told me he felt badly that he assumed I was pinching his stash.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ah.  Now that Weedie has appointed me Apocrisiary, my innate desire for kyriolexy regarding this laetificant leads me to state the mousie story is, at best, macilent.  The nithing faitour that sold the bag of droxy should be displumed.
> 
> That is, if the original complainer phlyarologist is not an avatrol chadband being deturpate.


Or as a thesaurus would say, you smell a rat?


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Or as a thesaurus would say, you smell a rat?


I AM a thesaurus.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ah.  Now that Weedie has appointed me Apocrisiary, my innate desire for kyriolexy regarding this laetificant leads me to state the mousie story is, at best, macilent.  The nithing faitour that sold the bag of droxy should be displumed.
> 
> That is, if the original complainer phlyarologist is not an avatrol chadband being deturpate.


I have missed your little twist on things unca Walt. I’m sure glad you’re back


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

While we are on the subject, I fell down in Wal-Mart yesterday, by the line in the cash register.  When folks helped me up, I explained:

"Sorry about that.  I had not inhabited this body for over a month now, and I am still getting used to all it's characteristics."


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject, I fell down in Wal-Mart yesterday, by the line in the cash register.  When folks helped me up, I explained:
> 
> "Sorry about that.  I had not inhabited this body for over a month now, and I am still getting used to all it's characteristics."


I hope you didn’t hurt yourself. I hate falling in public. Well unless there is a cute fireman around…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Same mouse that use to steal my joints. No wonder my weed kept coming up missing.


could not have been my brother , he  was not allowed out of the state ...lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I AM a thesaurus.
> View attachment 313977


I am a dinosaur as well. I dodged the mass extinction of the meteor but may not be so lucky with what the masses are throwing at us in the waning days of man…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I AM a thesaurus.
> View attachment 313977


wow a lot of teeth ! who's your dentist?


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wow a lot of teeth ! who's your dentist?


The guy from Coney Island:


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Hmmm.....I pronounce this thread has been officially hijacked.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Yep I don’t think he’s coming back to splain what happened.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

Most likely he is embarrassed, having realized he found old weed container where the field mice have been storing seeds for the winter.  
Or he posted it as a joke and knew it all along.
5pages wow


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

This is the sign at the dispensary in question...



PARACHUTE DISPENSARY 

We screw the other guy and pass the savings on you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ah.  Now that Weedie has appointed me Apocrisiary, my innate desire for kyriolexy regarding this laetificant leads me to state the mousie story is, at best, macilent.  The nithing faitour that sold the bag of droxy should be displumed.
> 
> That is, if the original complainer phlyarologist is not an avatrol chadband being deturpate.


I would totally agree if I knew what the fk you said,,I think.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Ha ha......Walt does have a way with words.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm.....I pronounce this thread has been officially hijacked.





yeeeeeeehaaaaaaw!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeeeeeeehaaaaaaw!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314007


got your heat back I see?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got your heat back I see?




no man i did not

here is the dilemma , cant get one shipped to us until first week of Dec…$78 bucks

i am gonna make an extendable lighter out of an old antenna and a roach clip


THREAD DRIFT!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no man i did not
> 
> here is the dilemma , cant get one shipped to us until first week of Dec…$78 bucks
> 
> ...


If you are doing what I think you're doing, the above-described Haitian Rig oughta work just fine.

My second move would be to make doubledamn' sure wind will no longer be able to blow it out...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

Big,,,Did you try Amazon. They have a lighter just like the one I showed you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big,,,Did you try Amazon. They have a lighter just like the one I showed you.




yeah and earliest deliver is Dec 10

that dog wont hunt


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

You still don't have your furnace?  I thought you country boys knew how to fix s-hit?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

Big you guys don't have a Harbor freight?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

Dude , it was almost 70 yesterday and the same today and tomorrow

the furnace repair job is on hold until  , well until i get off my arse and fix it

in the meantime we have plenty of space heaters and a fake fireplace


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

Wouldn’t a match tied to a few chopsticks taped together work? What did we do before we had those fancy lighters.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big you guys don't have a Harbor freight?





never checked with them…….hmmmmmm


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wouldn’t a match tied to a few chopsticks taped together work? What did we do before we had those fancy lighters.




that is the idea but chopsticks are to short

so i am going with an antenna and a roach clip


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is the idea but chopsticks are to short
> 
> so i am going with an antenna and a roach clip
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect




tomorrow…….or the next day


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

Big I found this sparker at Amazon. It says it can be delivered tomorrow. Of course I guess it's according to where you live. This one doesn't need butane and is for exactly your problem.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 27, 2022)

You can usually find long matches at local stores. They're cheap...


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Big storm coming in on Tuesday....he will have it fixed by then.


----------



## Eternal Sun (Nov 27, 2022)

Those are almonds, and if you look closer you can see chocolate chips mixed in.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 27, 2022)

Make your own fire starter sticks


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

This thread has come a long way from a small dispensary in a tourist town that sells.      
S-hitty pot.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> This thread has come a long way from a small dispensary in a tourist town that sells.
> S-hitty pot.


What else would you expect from a bunch of bad-ass Stoners


----------



## Eternal Sun (Nov 27, 2022)

Bad-Ass Stoners!  Perfect!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> You still don't have your furnace?  I thought you country boys knew how to fix s-hit?


We do!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> This thread has come a long way from a small dispensary in a tourist town that sells.
> S-hitty pot.


could almost write a song about it ....


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Well if this thread keeps going we could write a book.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Dude , it was almost 70 yesterday and the same today and tomorrow
> 
> the furnace repair job is on hold until  , well until i get off my arse and fix it
> 
> ...


very romantic you devil you....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

Let's get back to the original message about wet weed.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Let's get back to the original message about wet weed.
> View attachment 314093


a beautiful flower


----------



## Weedy (Nov 27, 2022)

to truly get back to the original thing;
I'd say he did buy some weed that grown with males, and the seeds are, for my opinion, weed. Maybe from a different plant, maybe not.
Seeds are still inside their 'pockets', but dried. It explains the look.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big I found this sparker at Amazon. It says it can be delivered tomorrow. Of course I guess it's according to where you live. This one doesn't need butane and is for exactly your problem.
> 
> View attachment 314079





thanks Mang but Dec 7 is earliest for this zip code


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a beautiful flower




any fragrances?


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Mang but Dec 7 is earliest for this zip code


Privilege of living out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## kevinn (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Privilege of living out in the middle of nowhere.


That is because it has to come by stage coach !!!


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

kevinn said:


> That is because it has to come by stage coach !!!


Haha, but you shouldn't want an electric car in those parts.


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Gov't is building all electric mail trucks....sorry big, Kev is on to something.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Gov't is building all electric mail trucks....sorry big, Kev is on to something.


Too bad the large trailer section will be needed to house the batteries needed to get all the way to Big's Country. Only a bag or two will fit in the cab with the driver.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Too bad the large trailer section will be needed to house the batteries needed to get all the way to Big's Country. Only a bag or two will fit in the cab with the driver.


wow you got a haircut !


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wow you got a haircut !


Look Marvelous right?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Look Marvelous right?


really does


----------

